# What size TM do you run?



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Im debating what size of trolling motor I should be looking at for my 16 foot aluminum crestliner. I want t new bowmount, and I also only want to still with one battery for it, so I think that limits me to 55 lbs.

With that being said, I always assumed more to be better and was thinking Id get the 55 lbs model, but im not really sure how necessary that is.

So how big of trolling motors do you guys run, and is biggest always better in this situation?


----------



## Johny25 (May 30, 2012)

I am running a 55lb thrust PD-V2 in my 14' V-hull and it is more than enough. Could have gotten away with a lot less but I got it on sale and couldn't pass it up. I usually have about 900 lbs of weight in my boat total


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 30, 2012)

I have a 50lb on my 12' semi v. The only time it isn't enough is when the river is up and the current is strong. It will hold me in position, but not go upstream directly into the current. Other than that, it is plenty big.


----------



## carrothead (May 30, 2012)

I saw this weekend that almost all the new Trackers (TX17, TX19, etc.) come with 45 pound Minn Kotas. Makes me feel good about a 45 lb'er for my 1232.


----------



## po1 (May 30, 2012)

I run a 45 pound Minn Kotas on my 16'Lowe. I've had no problems with this being enough power for me, so a 55 pound should serve you easily.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 30, 2012)

Can't help ya here, I run an older 36v 101lb in my old 16' fisher. :twisted:


----------



## parkerdog (May 30, 2012)

Splash said:


> Im debating what size of trolling motor I should be looking at for my 16 foot aluminum crestliner. I want t new bowmount, and I also only want to still with one battery for it, so I think that limits me to 55 lbs.
> 
> With that being said, I always assumed more to be better and was thinking Id get the 55 lbs model, but im not really sure how necessary that is.
> 
> So how big of trolling motors do you guys run, and is biggest always better in this situation?



I have a 55lb pd I-pilot on the front with a 50lb c2 endura on the back of a 18 foot tracker grizzly. Moves right along with the 55lb.

I'm having issues with the wind and my i-pilot (I get a zig-zag pattern out of my straight program) because the wind blows the boat easily and the I-pilot is a little slow to correct because they don't want you falling out when it turns I guess. So a 55lb foot control would probably give you some finnesse in the wind.
Is a crestliner flat or v-bottom? If V I'd go at least a 55 if it was me. 
I've run mine for 3-4 hours fishing then wide open for 1/2 mile back to the dock and have never run the battery under half according to the guages on the motor.


----------



## Wallijig (May 30, 2012)

I have a 17' tracker, installed a 70lbs thrust 24v minn kota maxxum and love it. I have been in 30+ mph winds and still able to control it.
Also I never have to run it at full power, so my battery life is great. I have never had batteries dead on me yet. Had a 42lbs on before and would run battery dead frequently on windy days. Also had hard time gaining any ground of windy also. Now I have never had to run over 80%.

One time I feel it paid for itself. wind come up while I was on water. had to go to landing and drop buddy off to back trailer in. I was able to point boat into wind, control boat, back first, going to shore for him to jump out, then pull back out to deeper water where I could drop my bigger motor. I do not know how I would have got it away from shore any other way.


----------



## fish devil (May 30, 2012)

:twisted: 54lb MG on bow, 54lb MG on transom on my 16' Tracker. Foot switch controls rear motor in conjunction with the bow motor.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 30, 2012)

45lb on a 12' shallow-v...more than enough power.


----------



## jojo (May 30, 2012)

45lb Minn Kota Edge on my 1648 Crestliner. It is plenty enough power for where I fish most of the time. As said above, it will work fine with little or no current.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 30, 2012)

Wow I must be under powered, my 16' Polar Kraft has a MotorGuide Model 727 which is a 30 or 35 don't remember for sure. I run it on 1 or 2 most of the time. I've only had it in the water twice and it works fine I've had no problems. From the power it has in 5 I would think it would do just fine in current.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jul 1, 2012)

I use a MinnKota C Endura 30 in the rivers here, and its powerful enuff to handle the current


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 1, 2012)

I run a Minn Kota 55# Endura C2 on my 1648 with no problems.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a motor guide 109 on my 18/60, it will run over 4.5 mph on its own. after having it, I wouldn't want anything less.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a Tracker PT175 with a 60 2stroke, boat came with a 43 MG, went up to a MK 55 Terrova with IP. The 55# will pull my boat up to 2.4mph via gps if needed, but I usually troll/longline anywhere from .7mph to 1.5 via gps for 4-6 hrs at a time with no issues. Wind does push the boat around but the 55 will keep up. If it gets too windy, I go home but that's just me.


----------



## RivRunR (Jul 2, 2012)

I run an MK Terrova 12V 55# on my Lowe 1752.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 2, 2012)

I had been running a 56lb thrust 12/24 on my 1448 jet boat, but I am upgrading to my other TM which is a 67lb thrust motorguide. A man can never have too much power.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 2, 2012)

MotorGuide Pro 77lb thrust 24 volt. If I'd change anything, I'd make it more powerful....but this works fine as it is.


----------



## Palmer812 (Jul 3, 2012)

MK Traxxis 45 on my Polar Kraft 1468. More than enough power.


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 17, 2012)

my 40lb on my 14' semi V is a good blend between power and battery life.


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dear Board,

I've got a Smokercraft 168MG tiller steer boat with a 46# Minn Kota on the bow and a 40# Minn Kota on the stern. I don't troll with them but rather I use them to move around to fishing spots on smaller electric only lakes. I do have batteries for each motor. Either one moves the boat with 2 of us in it just fine but I think I will step up to a 55# motor on the bow in year or two.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 17, 2012)

I either run a maxxum 55 transom mount or a 50 endura. I always say i would rather run a big motor at low power than a small motor at high power


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 17, 2012)

Minn Kota powerdrive V2 55lb bow mount on a 16 ft legend prosport.. Loaded with gear and gas I'm probably 900lbs+ and the motor has plenty of power. I also feel its better to run a big motor on low speed rather than a small one fast. My battery life is good - 8hr day on the water and battery still has life left... Haven't had a day or weekend yet where I thought the battery was dying.. And it's only a gr24 size.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 18, 2012)

im with gypsy and basstender, the bigger the better for battery use.. ive only had two over the years and always bought the biggest i could afford...and always minn kota. i got a pd 50 and im around 8-900lbs loaded down and it does ok for me but i only use it to putt around on the local no wake lakes going from spot to spot and rarely troll when fishing exept to control my drifts


----------



## Brine (Jul 18, 2012)

(2) MK Endura 55# on the stern, (1) 45# MG on the bow


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 19, 2012)

Splash said:


> Im debating what size of trolling motor I should be looking at for my 16 foot aluminum crestliner. I want t new bowmount, and I also only want to still with one battery for it, so I think that limits me to 55 lbs.
> 
> With that being said, I always assumed more to be better and was thinking Id get the 55 lbs model, but im not really sure how necessary that is.
> 
> So how big of trolling motors do you guys run, and is biggest always better in this situation?




Splash.... Did you get your trolling yet? What you go with?


----------



## Stickicker (Jul 20, 2012)

We went with a mk powerdrive v2 45. It works great on a 1448.


----------



## Splash (Feb 26, 2013)

I ended up finding a slightly used Power Drive Original, 55 lbs bow mount. Unfortunately for me, I didnt buy it until the fall, so I am still waiting to finally try it out. Based on the opinions I've seen, it should be more than enough for my 16 footer.


----------



## Trout commander (Mar 16, 2013)

I ordered the the MK PDV2 55 with a 48 inch shaft should be more than enough on my 14' princecraft fisherman. I'm just wondering about the quick connects has. Anyone used the two piece plastic ones are they any good?


----------



## krawler (Mar 17, 2013)

MK 55lbs pd ipilot on my 15ft Klamath is more than enough.


----------



## redbug (Mar 17, 2013)

I have my 21 ft triton and have a 109 lb thrust motor guide 

my small tin boat has a 55lb thrust minkota on it and it is fine 90% of the time but when the wind comes up i wish i had my 109


----------

